# Full-timers, what was your tax liability for 2015?



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

I did rideshare full-time last year for 4 months. It was my only source of income for the year. My tax liability for the year was $414. Purely self employment tax.


----------



## Heraldo (Aug 1, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> I did rideshare full-time last year for 4 months. It was my only source of income for the year. My tax liability for the year was $414. Purely self employment tax.


So you only paid 414 for Uber?

Does this include S.S.?

How much did you earn for Uber in those 4 months?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Heraldo said:


> So you only paid 414 for Uber?
> 
> Does this include S.S.?
> 
> How much did you earn for Uber in those 4 months?


Self employment (also called FICA) tax is for Social Security and Medicare.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Heraldo said:


> So you only paid 414 for Uber?
> 
> Does this include S.S.?
> 
> How much did you earn for Uber in those 4 months?


About 10k actual profit. About 20k gross.


----------

